# my basement mancave/HT



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

here is my still progress HT mancave started it in august i believe. still a few i have planned and few things i need to address but so far im very pleased. 

*my components:*
_Epson Home cinema 1080ub projector 
Stewart Luxus deluxe 16:9 100" with studioteck g3 / fixed frame 
TWC HDSTB 
Belkin PF60 conditioner 
PS3 slim 120gb 
Toshiba HD-a30 
Oppo BDP83 
Emotiva - UMC-1 processor 
Emotiva - XPA-5 amp 
Emotiva - UPA-2 amp 
Rocket RS850 Sig Towers 
Rocket RSC200 Sig Center 
Emotiva - ERD-1 bipole/dipole for surrounds 
Emotiva - UAC 8.2's for back rears
dual ED a2-300 subwoofers
SVS eq1 subwoofer equalizer
controlled by URC mx-950 aurora_



now this in my opinion is the quintessential (to us in the south with older homes) definition of a basement. BLOCKS!
_not me in this pic, its the father in law _(also note the doors left is to the rest of the basement as is the middle and right is exterior..









the rear of the room. (also note im tall and holding the camera high LOL)









cell phone pic of sealing off the center door









studding and drywall nearly complete. (note newly installed lighting)









screen wall primed (low voltage ran for speakers and outlet along with shielded HDMI for wallmount) 









room painted and rapidly filling with junk









rear painted (new fan, almost to low will buy another that flush) 









can lights installed in rear and builtin being used for dvd storage)









can light installed over the table soccer area (its own switch is located in the corner near the bronson)









rear lighting again (cans are on separate switch/dimmer) content is changing as we speak









little mood action of the rear of the room. (can also see my whiskey bar and the erd surrounds here)









the front sound stage









the 850









42" plasma was mounted (now i had originally wanted a pull down to go in front of the plasma but i got a great deal on a fixed frame)









100" stewart luxus mounted (using the plasma mount hardware  )









the Epson 1080 ub mounted and wired

















the new tower (ive since moved it toward the door)

















the 3 row 5hundy electric loungers  (changed the config to single and loveseat)

















the curtain pics and a few other updates. 

























ive still got to finish the trim work as well as panels.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

?? Not seeing anything. You trying to post a link or picture?


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ted White said:


> ?? Not seeing anything. You trying to post a link or picture?


yea there are pics in the text and i have over 5 posts. but im not seeing the pics either.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

there we go..

here are some stills i took from my Ps3.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice transformation! :T

It looks like you could do with a universal remote!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nicely done. Very comfortable looking place to spend some time on a cold evening.

Bryan


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the kind words. 



Prof. said:


> It looks like you could do with a universal remote!


i have URC mx-950


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE WORK!!!!!!!! I can appreciate how much time and effort you have spent! JOB WELL DONE!!
I like the dual purpose idea with the room. I think you are right it needs curtains in the front.  And maybe even over the doors... 

Matt


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That looks really good. Nice job.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

mdrake said:


> NICE WORK!!!!!!!! I can appreciate how much time and effort you have spent! JOB WELL DONE!!
> I like the dual purpose idea with the room. I think you are right it needs curtains in the front.  And maybe even over the doors...
> 
> Matt


thanks im currently trying to figure out how i incorporate a front curtain and wrap to the right to cover the door also. also going to go with floor to ceiling drapes for the windows.


----------



## gbig2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice job! I like your ceiling. What kind (brand) of ceiling tiles are those? Is that a suspended ceiling or are they glued on tiles? Thanks


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

gbig2 said:


> Nice job! I like your ceiling. What kind (brand) of ceiling tiles are those? Is that a suspended ceiling or are they glued on tiles? Thanks


they are like a tongue and groove pressboard tile. 12x12. lowes and homedepot carry them not sure of the brand. mine are tacked up to 1x2 stripping.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Carlp336 said:


> thanks im currently trying to figure out how i incorporate a front curtain and wrap to the right to cover the door also. also going to go with floor to ceiling drapes for the windows.


The most effective way of doing that would be to have a curved curtain track, extending from the edge of the screen to the other side of the door..
Then you would be able to slide one curtain, from the right hand side of the door..back across to the screen..
I would do the same thing on the other side as well..just to have a balanced appearance..


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

Prof. said:


> The most effective way of doing that would be to have a curved curtain track, extending from the edge of the screen to the other side of the door..
> Then you would be able to slide one curtain, from the right hand side of the door..back across to the screen..
> I would do the same thing on the other side as well..just to have a balanced appearance..


that actually sounds cool .. ill do some searching!


----------



## natlight (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the fuzzball table. What brand/model is it?


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

natlight said:


> Love the fuzzball table. What brand/model is it?


sportcraft COLISEUM, 60’’
http://www.sportcraft.com/index.php/products/sc_foosball/coliseum-60/

we found it on craigslist for 300$


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

sorry guys these pics will be back up on monday.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

old pics fixed and new ones added.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, excellent job, turned it around nicely


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nicely done. That looks like a comfy place to hang out.

Bryan


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Did you figure out what to use for the curtains for the door?


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

havent decided on the curtains yet. been busy with some other things and enjoying movies.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

did the curtains this past weekend. totaling about 60$ pics to come.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

the curtain pics and a few other updates.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The curtains give it a nice touch.:T


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

the svs subwoofer eq in action.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like an awesome room! I see you have Emotiva gear what models and how do you like them? Reason i ask is my XPA5 will be here tomorrow and i can't wait.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

all of my components are listed in the first post. love all my emo gear!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

s52e368 said:


> all of my components are listed in the first post. love all my emo gear!


My bad :huh:try not to let that happen again!:rofl2:


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

no problem.


----------



## jrmyl (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just wondering how it sounds with the concrete block walls? Do you have enough items on the walls to cut down on the reflections? 

It does look very good though. Congrats. :T


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

the dual a2-300's


----------



## davey_fl (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow looks awesome. Excellent job!


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Well done. I like what you did with the place


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks great! I like how it's a multi-functional room.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## drumslinger (Oct 27, 2009)

excellent mancave! you going to add some bass traps?


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks guys. 

i need to update bad. got a new center channel coming to go along with these and a large order from ATS


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

LS-9's?

Bryan


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

6.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice. What are you running them with?

Bryan


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

bpape said:


> Nice. What are you running them with?
> 
> Bryan


XPA-5


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice setup you have. Great job, well done.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

updated pics


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

almost forgot. 

the entry.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The door is awesome!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Man..I bet that room rocks!! :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

All i can say is wow. Those speaker are really nice.


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

That is one ridiculous front stage. Incredible.


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey guys heres some recent shots. sorry i had an FTP crash and lost some of the old ones.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

An old bellows camera!!..That would be worth a bit now! :T


----------



## Theater Dreamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Love your man cave HT, what are the dimensions of the room for the HT?


----------



## s52e368 (Jan 11, 2010)

12'10" x 25'6"


----------

